#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Jalandhar Year of Establishment:* 1987.

*NIT Jalandhar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Jalandhar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*National Institute of Technology Jalandhar First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Bio Technology*

Open Rank
Home State
30753
38527

OBC Rank
Home State
97693
154415

SC Rank
Home State
145404
153460

ST Rank
Home State
508920
911728

Open Rank
Other State
7000
22434

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
328646
328646

OBC Rank
Other State
23040
31675

SC Rank
Other State
79537
101910

ST Rank
Other State
156758
163540

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State
10402
29312

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Home State
253507
253507

*OBC Rank*
Home State
32459
118312

SC Rank
Home State
73753
141273

ST Rank
Home State
318084
598700

Open Rank
Other State
12529
15801

OBC Rank
Other State
18656
24342

SC Rank
Other State
70211
88186

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
480202
480202

ST Rank
Other State
125929
149192

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State
10487
26475

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Home State
82273
82273

*OBC Rank*
Home State
61556
94132

SC Rank
Home State
43430
109388

ST Rank
Home State
289946
435546

Open Rank
Other State
11044
12841

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
138611
138611

OBC Rank
Other State
14885
17585

SC Rank
Other State
52540
66521

ST Rank
Other State
57998
59625

*Computer Science & Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
1062
9323

*OBC Rank*
Home State
22955
43169

SC Rank
Home State
30208
54022

ST Rank
Home State
222412
328676

Open Rank
Other State
2675
7038

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
66928
66928

*OBC Rank*
Other State
7321
14356

*OBC (PwD) Rank*
Other State
147422
147422

SC Rank
Other State
31686
51730

ST Rank
Other State
71638
102661

*Electrical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
11803
16691

*OBC Rank*
Home State
62432
85571

SC Rank
Home State
65550
90644

ST Rank
Home State
277938
277938

Open Rank
Other State
6255
10148

*OBC Rank*
Other State
12362
14883

*OBC (PwD) Rank*
Other State
191364
191364

SC Rank
Other State
49551
50240

ST Rank
Other State
66641
66641

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
6670
14089

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Home State
423779
423779

*OBC Rank*
Home State
23224
61339

SC Rank
Home State
36697
89468

ST Rank
Home State
362749
485385

Open Rank
Other State
7176
9354

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
148596
148596

*OBC Rank*
Other State
13859
16624

*OBC (PwD) Rank*
Other State
191056
191056

SC Rank
Other State
60263
68778

ST Rank
Other State
75684
114637

*Industrial and Production Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
27862
33909

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Home State
676036
676036

*OBC Rank*
Home State
103822
142410

SC Rank
Home State
124544
188388

ST Rank
Home State
602494
794923

Open Rank
Other State
13552
19412

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
191882
191882

*OBC Rank*
Other State
25198
30562

SC Rank
Other State
99916
113134

ST Rank
Other State
157287
178643

*Information Technology*




Open Rank
Home State
10882
15509

*OBC Rank*
Home State
49077
83956

SC Rank
Home State
86049
116097

ST Rank
Home State
622903
622903

Open Rank
Other State
6034
9843

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
163852
163852

*OBC Rank*
Other State
17136
17686

SC Rank
Other State
81620
83506

ST Rank
Other State
127649
127649

*Instrumentation & Control Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
10250
28652

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Home State
581613
581613

*OBC Rank*
Home State
58255
116922

SC Rank
Home State
133958
169432

ST Rank
Home State
632174
776987.1

Open Rank
Other State
10848.1
16274

*Open (PwD) Rank*
Other State
237958.1
237958.1

*OBC Rank*
Other State
21016
29543

SC Rank
Other State
83350
103898

ST Rank
Other State
134234
149060

*Mechanical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
7792
18363

*OBC Rank*
Home State
22206
59158

SC Rank
Home State
35921
101104

ST Rank
Home State
168943
240848

Open Rank
Other State
5807
10269

*OBC Rank*
Other State
12120
15836

SC Rank
Other State
52504
58708

ST Rank
Other State
85690
91378

*Mining Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
34541
51137

*OBC Rank*
Home State
134954
166213

SC Rank
Home State
169255
185230

ST Rank
Home State



Open Rank
Other State
16906
21954

*OBC Rank*
Other State
25043
27754

SC Rank
Other State
78418
93916

ST Rank
Other State
143106
143106

*Textile Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State
27072
47792

*OBC Rank*
Home State
144417
172435

SC Rank
Home State
116043
195189

ST Rank
Home State
NILL
NILL

Open Rank
Other State
18029
25350

*OBC Rank*
Other State
27446
34917

SC Rank
Other State
104792
130224

ST Rank
Other State
159937
207464



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*

*NIT Jalandhar Branches In Engineering:*

BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial and Production EngineeringInstrumentation and Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTextile Engineering

*
FEE STRUCTURE:
*
*Particulars*
*1st Semester*
*2nd Semester*

*Hosteller*
*Day Scholar*
*Hosteller*
*Day Scholar*

Tuition Fee
35000
35000
35000
35000

Development Charges
3000
3000
3000
3000

Examination fee
500
500
500
500

Security (Refundable)  (At the time of admission only)
3000
3000



Medical Insurance Fee (Yearly)
800
800



Other Fee (Excluding Mess Fee)
8700
6700
8700
6700

*Total*
*51000*
*49000*
*47200*
*45200*





 *Particulars*
*2012-13*
*2011-12*
*2010-11*
*2009-10*

*Maximum Salary (in lakhs P.A)*
10.20
16.00
10.00
11.20

*Recruiter / company name*
Cadence
Microsoft India
NTPC
Power Grid Corporation

*Avg. Salary Packages (in lakhs P.A.*)
4.65
4.96
4.6
3.72.



*Students Placed Statistics (2012-13)*
*Branch*
*Total No. of Eligible Students*
*No. of Job Offers*
*No. of Double Job offers*
*No. of Students Placed*

CSE
68
97
26
71

ECE
74
95
21
74

ICE
71
61
9
52

ME
63
57
8
49

IPE
42
29
1
28

CHE
55
49
4
45

CE
66
50
8
42

TT
05
6
0
06

BT
08
4
0
04

*G.Total*
*452*
*448*
*77*
*371*



*NIT Jalandhar Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*The Institute campus is wide spread over an area of 154 acres. It has many topographical features, various buildings of different nature with clean and wide roads surrounded by a green belt.


*The campus area has been broadly divided into different functional zones:*


(i) institution zone for teaching departments/centers/administration
(ii) residential zone for the faculty and staff
(iii) students hostel zone.


Other amenities on the campus include a guest house, a community centre, a dispensary, shopping centre, banks, post office, sports complex, playgrounds, new Tennis courts, Basketball courts, Volleyball courts, open air theatre, central seminar hall and night canteen etc.


*Central library:* Library is housed in a three storied building situated in the midst of all departments and hostels and is easily accessible to all/everyone in the campus. The total carpet area of Library is 1540 sq.feet. All students, faculty members and staff of the institute are entitled to make use of the library facilities. Industrial establishments/corporate houses can also avail of the library services on taking institutional/ corporate membership of the library. Library consultation facilities are also available to faculty and students of outside institutes/organization on request. 

*NIT Jalandhar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The hostels provides the students with an atmosphere much like a home away from home.It provides them with all the necessary facilities which helps them to acclimatize well with this new ambiance. Every hostel has its own mess which is managed and run by the students themselves. Keeping in mind the different tastes of the students, the mess caters them with healthy and tasty food.


In all National Institute of Technology, Jalandhar has six boys hostels and two girls hostels to accommodate the assents of the institute in the most comfortable and conducive manner.

*NIT Jalandhar Address:* National Institute of Technology Jalandhar N.I.T. Post Office Jalandhar (PB)  144 011, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Puducherry btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placements hostel campus facilities

----------

